# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  3D-printed and BITalino-powered Robotic Prosthetic Hand, BITalino, PLUX - Wireless Biosignals S.A., Lisbon, Portugal

## Airicist

Developer - PLUX - Wireless Biosignals S.A.

BITalino

----------


## Airicist

3D-printed & BITalino-powered Robotic Prosthetic Hand 

 Published on Nov 16, 2014




> We love to hear about the cool projects done with BITalino. Ant?nio Bernardino is a Biomedical Engineering MSc Student at FCT/UNL, developing a 3D printed robotic prosthetic hand controlled by muscle signals.
> 
> He used a BITalino Plugged to speed up the development and because the cabled connections provide greater versatility in his experimentation activities. Once he figures out the final setup, Freestyle is the way to go

----------

